# AMD FX 6200 with Sabertooth 990FX



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi. Right now my FX 6200 is overclocked to 4,4ghz along with Sabertooth 990FX, ATI 5830 Graphic card, 2x4GB DD3 1600mhz RAM, Noctua nh-d14 cooler replacing the terrible cooler that comes with AMD CPUs, 3 case fans applying positive pressure.(2 putting fresh air in and 1 taking hot air out).

I can see this rig being easly overclocked to 4,6ghz or even 4,8ghz. What I am wondering is should I be getting watercooler to do this? While overclocked at 4,4ghz and after stresstesting for 4h my cpu didn't have any issues on any core and usualy my temperatures are 40-50c on GPu, 30-40c on CPU(45-50 while playing some games up to a maximum of 55c while playing games+streaming) And mb has a stable temp of 40c.

So apart from knowing if I should be doing this I want to know if I should get a watercooler and I was wondering if anyone can tell me about a good computer case. not too expensive that focuses mostly on good temperatures but that also doesn't look like a refrigerator because this case I have right now even tough it's good looking doesn't have any frontal fans and that is terrible when trying to OC a cpu almost 1ghz over the original value.

Also in case you suggest a case please tell me a few fans that you believe are good to go along if the case uses fans around 200mm or so.

Thank you for your time


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

First water cooling does not cool better that air cooling unless you go for an extremely expensive setup that may include hydrogen. So no need to worry about that.

As far fans Antec tri cool fans are good and as for placement two or 3 at the front and two or three at the back and/or top should be quite sufficient for any cooling.

Good air cooling cases are that I have experience with:- Antec 1200, Coolermaster HAF x, Coolermaster storm, corsair 600T, corsair 800D.

You wont need to add fans to those cases they come with enough.

The corsair 800D is quite expensive so is the new coolermaster storm but I dont know your budget.

Remember when it comes to overclocking every cpu (even the same make) is different. Once you get to your limit that's it regardless of how good your cooling is.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is there something you need/want to do that 4.4GHz will not do?
I can think of no game app that the 3.8GHz CPU, running at stock speed, should not be able to handle.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

I could use 4.6 to 4,8 ghz because I'm sort of in what you can call "veteran" level editing. And I've been doing this for a few years now. The extra cpu speed will make the rendering time a lot faster plus a preview(while editing) with better quality and also running smoothly.

As for the reason I want extra cooling I know that when my cpu has to stop it will stop and just wont go higher. but with the extra voltage meaning extra heat I rly need the extra cooling. 

As for the fans you suggested. I don't dislike them but I ended up going for the Gentle typhoon from scythe. I liked the cases specialy the antec 1200 but they are a little bit over my budget. I'm looking for something that is around 100 euros at most while being good at staying cool


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any good quality Mid-Tower with one 120mm fan in front & rear should suffice.
CoolerMaster & Antec have good quality cases.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You can find coolermaster haf x cases for 99 euros if you look. I always use Overclockers UK - Computer hardware, components & gaming PC retailer and they do ship to mainland europe. The coolermaster haf x is £99 which is about 125 euros if you can stretch that much.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm taking a look at the Cooler Master HAF 932(or 912) Black Edition. around 110 euros here. Seems to have a good cooling system plus this one actualy has USB 3.0 which my mobo also does. just not 100% sure about how good are the fans it comes with. gonna read some reviews regarding the fans it has


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The coolmaster cases and the fans that come with them are top of the line.

There is a reason that coolermaster cases are bought by 99% of overclockers.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea I figured. Read some reviews and no complaints regarding the fans or anything cooling related. I'll probably be looking into buying the 932 just because it's bigger(in case I ever make any upgrades that would require a bigger case) and has USB 3.0 on the front panel. I'll report back to you guys when it's finished and the OC is completed. Thank you for your time and ideas.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

To test for true stability, be sure to test with Prime95 for 6 hours straight while monitoring temperature. If you get any errors, your overclock is not stable and you can expect occasional BSODs.

Also, if you want a lot of airflow, here's one particular case I've been keeping an eye on:
Newegg.com - Antec Eleven Hundred Black Super Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

So I got the case today and getting all ready to OC but when I go to AI suite II for some reason I can only change the cpu ratio on core one. Here's an image >>> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

I can increase ratio on core 1 but not the others


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

There could be a few issues causing this, but regardless you should always overclock manually from the BIOS.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

toothman said:


> There could be a few issues causing this, but regardless you should always overclock manually from the BIOS.


This is the proper way to overclock.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

Even the asus staff is OCing using the program because it saves a lot of time rebooting and stuff like that


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

AI suite is known to cause issues when used to overclock. The BIOS it the best and most stabilist way to overclock. I could use AI suite to overclock, but I know the BIOS is the best way.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You do not overclock with a program it causes problems you overclock with the BIOS.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

k so after messing with the bios for hours I finaly managed to get it stable. 2h stress testing on prime95 with temps never going above 62c which under stress test is nothing unusual. It's stable at 4,75ghz almost passed the ghz wall  running with 1,5V on CPU and 1,25V on NB. Staying at 30c all the time with regular use such as firefox+skype and stuff like that. Still gonna test it with games but anyways wanna hear your opinion.

I actualy managed to get it stable at 4,85 but the vcore voltage was going over 1,6V so I got the voltage lower again and got it to 4,75.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice! Make sure that before you decide on a 24/7 overclock, to let Prime95 run error-free for six hours or longer on it.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

yea for now I stood with the 2h test but tomorow while I'm out I'll let it run for about 8h but so far seems to be working great. thank you all for the help and support given. Also is there any graphics card that would be a huge upgrade for my 5830 ATI but that doesn't exceed 200euros? 

I know it was a huge mistake to buy it but at the time it was the first computer I was building so I didn't know 1/10 of what I've learned so far. For now the 5830 does the job but with the editing and the streams it's quite insufficient and when I start working on summer vacations I'll probably get my hands on a better card so just wondering what would be a good choice for the price because the 6990 or the 5970 might be beast but they are way out of my budget  Not considering any nvidia just because imo asus motherboards have better synergy with ATI graphic cards+AMD processors


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well done.

I always run nvidia and asus boards and never have an issue.

There were often issues with amd CPUs and nvidia boards though.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

yea asus has good synergy with every graphic card manufacturer. I love their motherboards and monitors. their laptops are terrible tough. they get hot rly quick and their performance isn't all that great.
Anyways from what I've seen there isn't much costing 200euros or less that would be a significant upgrade to my 5830. guess I'll have to aim a little higher to upgrade my graphics card.

Also I've been wondering my power supply has 800w which for now is perfectly fine but I was wondering is there any sort of program where I can see the wattage I'm using? I also have in consideration that over time the power supply wattage has a slight reduction at least from what I've been reading. Just wanted to know if there was a program to have an idea on the comsumption of my computer at this time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The are not any programs to show how much you are using but if you go for a very high wattage and dont need it then efficiency drops.

Say for example you had a system with 8GB ram a couple of hard drives and a gtx560 then 650 - 750 watt would be ok but going for an 850 would caus ean efficiency drop.


----------

